# Sergeant William Keesee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Sergeant*
*William "Karl" Keesee*
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, October 29, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 49

*Tour:* 25 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Sergeant Karl Keesee was killed in a single vehicle crash on US 84 approximately two miles west of Goldthwaite, Texas.

His patrol car left the roadway and overturned, causing him to suffer fatal injuries.

Sergeant Keesee had served with the Texas Highway Patrol for 25 years and was assigned to Brownwood, Region 5.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief Luis Gonzalez
Texas Department of Public Safety - Texas Highway Patrol
5805 North Lamar Boulevard
Austin, TX 78752

Phone: (512) 424-2000

Read more: Sergeant William "Karl" Keesee


----------

